# Fishforfree puts the hurtin on me and KASR!



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

What else can I say? A picture tells a thousand words:



That crazy bastage got us good and tried to take out the whole family!!! But be warned, you've seen what we do when we get to rolling!!!! 

Thank you so much! I won't be able to smoke for another 18 months, but I know KASR will enjoy the goodies! :chk


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome hit on Mr. and Mrs. Duck! :r:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Awesome hit on Mr. and Mrs. Duck! :r:tu


:tpd: Great Hit, Scott! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit you got there ! :ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Well dang! NOW we see how he is, taking shots at poor defenseless girls and boys... hee hee hee.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice hit on the both of ya:tu:tu

Thank you so much! I won't be able to smoke for another 18 months,
hummm, are congrats in order?? or did I miss a post somewhere?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Thank you so much! I won't be able to smoke for another 18 months, but I know KASR will enjoy the goodies! :chk


I missed an announcement!?! Congrats to DUCK and KASR! :bl:bl:bl


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice hit, Scott. Hey Duck, nothing like 18 months worth of age on those smokes!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

FishForFree hits hard and fast, don't forget to set your drag! He is a force to be reckoned with. Nice Hit. :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

He snuck up on all ninja-style....but he better watch out!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HEY DUCK!!!:tu:tu:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

That Scott is one hell of a guy! WTG Brother :tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice Smokes!!!!!!!!!! Congrats again on the upcoming bundle of joy:bl:bl


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> FishForFree hits hard and fast, don't forget to set your drag! He is a force to be reckoned with. Nice Hit. :tu


Fast like a shark!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Way to be, Scotty!!!
You're a good dude. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice job Scott!


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

See how Scott is? He does that to people, and then has the hutzpah to complain when he gets dumped on by someone else. 

Sheeesh... Some people.... You just can't trust 'em.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great hit Scott - from a great BOTL to another great BOTL and SOTL! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DUCK said:


> What else can I say? A picture tells a thousand words:
> 
> That crazy bastage got us good and tried to take out the whole family!!! But be warned, you've seen what we do when we get to rolling!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much! I won't be able to smoke for another 18 months, but I know KASR will enjoy the goodies! :chk


Glad you like 'em. Smoke and enjoy.

I ain't skeered KASR. No sir.

Who will be next is the reel question?  The sights are already set and they have no clue. I love sneak bombing.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

DUCKLINGS!!!!!!!

Conga-Rats!!!!!

Nice hit too!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Killer Hit there Scott!!!!!! You couldn't have picked better targets to nail!!!!!


Ron


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

FishForFree is a class act. As are the recipients of his bomb ... but I don't know if I'd mess with those two. Reprecussions may be in order.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new bundle of joy. Try to get as much sleep as you can now.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Scott is making a name for himself here in the jungle!

He's not just any fish... the guy strikes like a shark. :ss

So... Aaron! What will you be grabbin' with the grabbers?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Scott nice strike there:tu:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So... Aaron! What will you be grabbin' with the grabbers?


I think me grabbin' things got me into trouble to begin with!!! LOL!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice way to go Duck hunting.:tu

Enjoy you two.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

That's not cool. Not cool at all.

Hopefully someone will put that Fishforfree in his place!


----------

